# will beardies and leopard geckos eat dried mealworms



## diox (Apr 20, 2009)

i was in wilcos on the pet isle and noticed dried mealworms for birds just wondered if my beardies or leos would eat these:mf_dribble:
just a thought !

has anyone tried?


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

They likely will but the food itself will be lacking in most nutritional value. The insects you feed your reptiles should always be gutloaded with fresh veg/fruit/insect feed in order to offer your reptiles the most nutritious diet you can. Feeding the dried mealworms would be like feeding children dry bread. Yeah, they'll likely eat, but it'll only make them ill in the long run.


----------

